# A FREE AVATAR SERVICE ... for Sefo's ... may take a day or two ...



## Greyson (Aug 29, 2017)

If any Sefo wants a compatible Avatar making just tell me the kind of thing you want and I will do my best ...

Made these two for 'Hangover' to choose from ... I don't know yet if he likes them ?








................


----------

